# Who has been Pacers' MVP this season?



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/question.html



> *Q. Who has been the Pacers' MVP this season? It seems like you could make a case for a lot of different players – Anthony Johnson, Fred Jones, Austin Croshere, Jeff Foster, Stephen Jackson and even Peja Stojakovic, even though he hasn't been with the team that long. Would your choice now and at the end of the year probably be different players? (Roberta in Santa Claus, Ind.)*
> 
> A. As you suggest, this really is two very different questions. I'll tackle the second one first because it's the easiest. Based on what he has meant to the team in his brief time here, Stojakovic should evolve into the team MVP by the end of the season. He stepped right into a tumultuous situation and not only calmed everything down in the locker room, he fit in immediately and began producing at an All-Star level on the floor. He's giving every indication of being a glue player, a guy who helps hold everyone and everything together.
> 
> ...


Yeah, tough answer. 

The only player that really comes to my mind is Jackson because he's played so many games. Like Conrad said, though, by the end of the season, it will probably be Peja.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sadly, I'll have to go with Jackson. He, Freddie, and Saras have been our only constantly playing players. Saras hit the rookie wall and I don't want to consider a 6th man as our MVP. So, Jackson it is.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Sadly, I'll have to go with Jackson. He, Freddie, and Saras have been our only constantly playing players. Saras hit the rookie wall and I don't want to consider a 6th man as our MVP. So, Jackson it is.



Yay! We agree! Jackson is it most definitely.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

In think the whole bench is our MVP


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> In think the whole bench is our MVP



No doubt!..

but if I had to pick 1, then yeah I guess it would be S-Jax...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Stephen Jackson or Fred Jones, but I'd go with SJax.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

funny how our pre-season mvp favorates artest/oneal, nor tinsley for the sake of it, arent even eligible 

anthony johnson has been stepping it up but comon, 8/4/2 is not MVP.. guess jackson then..


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Stevie Jax without question....nice layup


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Fred Jones... he plays every night, scores well every night, and is now our best perimeter defender. He has been especially effective in the 4th quarter. Jack (as his teammates call him), Peja and A.J. also deserve to be mentioned.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> He has been especially effective in the 4th quarter.



No doubt, but he has to work on those FT's though...

Even so, I still hope he ends up staying as a Pacer, because his best years are yet to come...I got mad love for Indiana Jones....:cheers:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

S-Jax and the bench.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> No doubt, but he has to work on those FT's though...
> 
> Even so, I still hope he ends up staying as a Pacer, because his best years are yet to come...I got mad love for Indiana Jones....:cheers:...


How much do we think it's going to cost to re-sign Freddie? Does the rest of the league value him as much as we do? Is he going to get more than $30/$35 for five years on the market? As long as it's not too expensive, I say we should definetely bring him back.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Stephen Jackson did really well when there was no Jermaine or Ron.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> How much do we think it's going to cost to re-sign Freddie? Does the rest of the league value him as much as we do? Is he going to get more than $30/$35 for five years on the market? As long as it's not too expensive, I say we should definetely bring him back.



He'll definetly get more than $35, but I'm confident that we can retain him, as he have signed most of our draftees...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/question.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can coaches be MVPs? If so, Rick Carlisle :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JayRedd said:


> How much do we think it's going to cost to re-sign Freddie? Does the rest of the league value him as much as we do? Is he going to get more than $30/$35 for five years on the market? As long as it's not too expensive, I say we should definetely bring him back.


I doubt Freddie will re-sign for 35 mil, especially considering Jerome James just got that money. We'll probably have to really overpay him.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Jackson by default.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> I doubt Freddie will re-sign for 35 mil, especially considering Jerome James just got that money. We'll probably have to really overpay him.


But that was Isiah, so it doesn't count. Do you really think any GM in this league is gonna offer Freddie more than $7 million a year? I think most of the teams with enough cap room (atlanta, chicago, toronto, charlotte, etc.) wouldn't want to "waste" it on a guy like Freddie, who while good, isn't gonna bring them anywhere quick. Those teams seem to want to be saving up for Superstar types. I actually think we might be able to get a pretty good discount ($6 mil/per), especially if Freddie wants to stay in Indy and we give him a long-term (i.e. 5 year) deal.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

JayRedd said:


> But that was Isiah, so it doesn't count. Do you really think any GM in this league is gonna offer Freddie more than $7 million a year? I think most of the teams with enough cap room (atlanta, chicago, toronto, charlotte, etc.) wouldn't want to "waste" it on a guy like Freddie, who while good, isn't gonna bring them anywhere quick. Those teams seem to want to be saving up for Superstar types. I actually think we might be able to get a pretty good discount ($6 mil/per), especially if Freddie wants to stay in Indy and we give him a long-term (i.e. 5 year) deal.


Agreed and didn't Jerome get 25mil/5years (after basicly lieing in public about how he really wants to work hard and good playpff preformances), so I hope Fred could cost around 30 mil (or bit less/more).
And my MVP is coah Rick (he really has done good job). I cant choose any player maybe later...


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Banjoriddim said:


> And my MVP is coah Rick


Really good call. The only member of the team who has done anything consistently well this year.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I doubt Freddie will re-sign for 35 mil, especially considering Jerome James just got that money. We'll probably have to really overpay him.


35 mil/5 yrs to Fred Jones is like the 15 mil/5yrs we gave to Scal over the offseason - asinine


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> 35 mil/5 yrs to Fred Jones is like the 15 mil/5yrs we gave to Scal over the offseason - asinine


Fred Jones was recently rated one of the top five role players in the league by SI.com. He has basically been the league's best sixth man during the 2006 calander year. Many of us feel like he is the team MVP. Personally, I think we would've easily won the Houston game if he didn't get hurt. His offensive firepower and defensive ability, especially late in games, have probably won us 5-6 games this year. Please, please, please, do not compare Freddie to that red-headed *** clown Scalabrine. :soapbox:


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

absolutebest said:


> Fred Jones was recently rated one of the top five role players in the league by SI.com. He has basically been the league's best sixth man during the 2006 calander year. Many of us feel like he is the team MVP. Personally, I think we would've easily won the Houston game if he didn't get hurt. His offensive firepower and defensive ability, especially late in games, have probably won us 5-6 games this year. Please, please, please, do not compare Freddie to that red-headed *** clown Scalabrine. :soapbox:


Agreed...But, like TheBigDonut, most fans have never really seen him play much and only know Freddie as "the guy who won thst dunk contest that year that JRich missed all his dunks." Obviously, GMs around the League aren't so much in the dark, but I still don't think he'll be getting that many large, multi-year offers. I think a mid-level exception scale deal of 4 years for $24 is a genuine possibility. And that would be a steal because this guy is just one notch below SJax in reality. And would probably fit in better as a 3rd/4th option to JO/Paul Pierce/Tinsley (I can dream, right?). Plays much more consistent D and better team defense too.


----------

